# adaptador de voltaje 0-15 a 0-24 volts



## Lanik (Jul 28, 2006)

Hola,

estoy buscando un una especie de adaptador de voltaje que lleve una señal digital 0-15 a 0-24 volts. El asunto es que tengo un motor con un Hall sensor alimentado con 15 volts (ese es el maximo voltaje que soporta) cuyas salidas (10 bits) no pasan de 14 volts. El dueño del motor quiere que el Hall sensor sea leido digitalmente a traves de un bus CAN. Para ello compro modulos digitales de entrada que estan alimentados por 24 volts y que reconocen un 1 logico solo con valores superiores a 15 volts. O sea, el hardware existente no sirve. Para ello necesito el adaptador. Las señales del Hall sensor son de baja velocidad, no superiores a 30 Hz. Alguien tiene una idea de equipo lo mas industrial posible (no 'hand made') que me solucione el problema de adaptacion de voltajes??. Aqui no es opcion cambiar el Hall sensor ni los modulos digitales CAN  Donde manda capitan....uds. saben.

Bueno. Eso es, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.
Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 29, 2006)

Un circuito comparador con un amplificador operacional y una ganancia Vo/Vi=1.6 te resuelve el problema.

Aunque si lo que quieres es una solucion industrial puedes utilizar los aisladores universales de phoenix contact:

http://www.phoenixcon.com/

Saludos.


----------



## Lanik (Jul 29, 2006)

Perfecto....muchas gracias, Li-Ion!


----------

